# محرك الطائره



## akram769 (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

طبعا الكل عارف لعبة البلاى ستيشن :7:

وجدت فى دراع اللعبة (جاك ) موتور قوى اقوى من موتور العاب الاطفال

ليس كثيررا ولكنه اقوى :59:

المهم انا عايز اعرف هل يستطيع هذا المحرك رفع طائره هليكوبتر لوحده 

ولو لا انا عندى منه كتيييييييييير جدا كام موتور ممكن اركبه بالطائره لكى تطير 

(يمكنكم قياس قوته بموتور لعب الاطفال ) :12:

علما بان وزن الطائره لا يتعدى 100 جرام :77::57::57::57:


ارجوكم افيدونى 

وعندى طلب تانى (ما مفاس المروحه الى ممكن اركبهاله )

ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## akram769 (15 يونيو 2010)

هو ليه المنتدى ده ميت اوى كده

كل الاسئله والاستفسارات ما بيتردش عليها ولا حد بيعبر حد 

امال اسمه ملتقى ليه


----------



## الرسام الصغير (18 يونيو 2010)

اصبر وستجد متخصص يجيب على سؤالك - العلم يحتاج الصبر 
اصبر تنال ماتريد فبالصبر يلين لك الحديد


----------



## mafia_z8 (28 يوليو 2010)

انت لسه صابر ؟؟
الله يقويك





نسبة ابعاد المروحه. كما في الصورة.


----------

